# Dropped Watch



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone, first time poster looking for some advice/guidance! Please excuse my lack of technical knowledge.

In November 09 I purchased a Tag Carrera Automatic Watch ( the one with the transparent rear.) I have been really happy with up until yesterday when unfortunately I dropped it whilst putting it on. I dropped it from approximately 2 - 3 feet and it fell onto a lino floor. It doesnt have any visible damage on the outside however the watch stopped instantly and the mechanism inside does not sound good. The piece of the automatic movement that spins to wind the watch also only has approximately 90 degrees of movement as it is being obstructed by another part that has moved.

Two Questions

What do you think is the likely damage that has been done to the watch?

Would it be considered unreasonable that what was a relatively small impact has damaged the movement of the watch?

Many Thanks In Advance

Ajs2k2


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

If it would diagnose the problem I could post some photos up later on!

Ajs2k2


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

AJS2k2 said:


> If it would diagnose the problem I could post some photos up later on!
> 
> Ajs2k2


it doesnt take much to break a watch....pics would be a massive help if you can show the movt


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

My daughter dropped my Stowa Jump hour and from jumping on the hour it now jumps at 20 past the hour hopefully not to expensive a fix


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Get it repaired under warranty?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

You'll be wanting it looked at by a trained watchmaker I would have thought. Although a picture might help us to point out what's damaged, it won't help it get fixed.

Since it was bought recently it will still be under warranty, although that probably won't cover accidental damage, and if you want to keep that then it might be best sending it back to the manufacturer although this could end up costing a bit. I suppose you could take it in to them and ask for a quote to see what it will cost.

Alternatively you could send it to someone like Roy, the boss round these parts or Steve Burrage at Ryte time who could probably sort it out for less and do a great job although opening it up will probably invalidate your warranty.

Either way, i'm sure it's fixable and I wouldn't worry too much. Your not the first person to drop a watch. Last time I dropped a watch (A pocket watch and it was a while ago now) I broke the balance staff. I tend to wear all my watches on bracelets or deployants to try and minimise my clumsiness now


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Would something like this not be covered under the house insurance?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A couple of feet is easily enough , Ive done it twice, the first watch was still under warranty and I sent it in and denied all accusations of dropping hone1: they fixed it :blush2:

The second one was one of Roys , smashed the crystal, and forgot to hack the movement so when it arrived in Brid, the hands had scored the dial h34r: .. He rebuilt it for nowt.....Bless him :drinks:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> My daughter dropped my Stowa Jump hour and from jumping on the hour it now jumps at 20 past the hour hopefully not to expensive a fix


Yeah, i hear re-location of a troublesome family member to the Russian salt-mines is quite reasonable.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

I am feeling very very lucky reading this post. Dropped one of my f300's from the top to bottom of my stairs last week still working and humming like a dream!! Agree best course of action try to have it repaired under warranty assuming you have one.


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

Ouch, sorry to hear about your misfortune. I would agree with the general consensus, considering the date of purchase get it repaired under warranty.

nick


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Firstly thanks to everyone for the prompt responses. I will take it to my local Tag Dealer this week and see what they say. Do you think I should explain that I have dropped it or merely explained that it has stopped working? It came with a two year warranty but I presumed it would not cover this damage. Some photos are to follow showing briefly some of the problems.

Ajs2k2


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello Again, Here a couple of photo's trying to show the problems with the watch. The quality isn't great as they were taken on my mobile phone.

Fig 1

http://img254.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=08241_IMAG0022_122_139lo.jpg

A and B on the photos are the buttons for the stop watch / tachymetre function. They used to have a satisfying clunk when pressed down but now it feels like there is no resistance when they are pressed??

Fig 2

http://img160.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=08255_IMAG0024_122_608lo.jpg

On this image it shows Part A which appears to have come out of place and is sticking up. This appears to be preventing Part B from spinning freely 360 degrees.

Any Ideas?

Ajs2k2


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Where did you buy it from ????

I can't get your pic to show up so I copied it to my album.










It doesn't look right, I have one and if you have a look at it the "automatic" under the TAG shield mine is slightly more to the date and the sub dial at "9" doesn't have any numbers on it.The sub dials at "12" and "6" are different as well. It also doesn't have any numbers in the inner dial, hard to see on yours but it looks like yours has. The auto rotor on yours looks different as well mine is solid and yours has cut outs

Here's mine










Here's just a random image of a Carrera from the net.










And a link to Carrera's on the Tag site

http://www.tagheuer.com/the-collect...onograph-tachymetre/index.lbl?w=CV2010.BA0786


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

I purchased the watch from a special sale from LVMH in London. I see the differences now and it is a little concerning! Im sure at the time I registered the watch with tag on their website from the serial numbers. Do some more digging today.

Ajs2k2


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Im a little more re - assured that ive found several websites offering the watch for sale with the photo showing the same differences. However still a touch concerned. Anyone any ideas? Would it make any difference that it is the ' Calibre 16 ' model or are they all that?

Pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3

Thanks

Ajs2k2


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

AJS2k2 said:


> Im a little more re - assured that ive found several websites offering the watch for sale with the photo showing the same differences. However still a touch concerned. Anyone any ideas? Would it make any difference that it is the ' Calibre 16 ' model or are they all that? Model number is CV201E-0 if that helps.
> 
> Pic 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

futuristfan said:


> I am feeling very very lucky reading this post. Dropped one of my f300's from the top to bottom of my stairs last week still working and humming like a dream!! Agree best course of action try to have it repaired under warranty assuming you have one.


I've dropped a few f300's over the last couple of years and they've come off no worse for it. The tuning fork movement constantly surprises me. As KeithT once said....if most mechanical movements are ordinary two wheel drive, then the f300 is the four wheel drive of the watch world. Amazingly robust movements!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

If your AD won't repair your Tag under warranty, then I'd get in touch with Steve at Rytetime because he'd probably be able to repair it for less - he comes highly recommended. I've used him on a wide variety of pieces.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

AJS2k2 said:


> Im a little more re - assured that ive found several websites offering the watch for sale with the photo showing the same differences. However still a touch concerned. Anyone any ideas? Would it make any difference that it is the ' Calibre 16 ' model or are they all that? Model number is CV201E-0 if that helps.


You have obviously bought it from a good source. I have seen them with the red hands with a dial like yours but not with just plain silver hands like mine. And the last link to the Goldsmiths one is the same as yours.

Apologies if I caused you any concern.

B.

Seems odd they don't show the full line up on the TAG website.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I Googled to see what movement is in that and how much the movement itself costs (to see if repair was cheaper than replacement).

If it's a Calibre 16 (Valjoux 7750), it's not cheap.

Circa Â£300.00 just for the movement.

Presumably it'll be more if the rotor has been decorated by Tag (I'm guessing it has if they've stuck a display back on it).

Does your house insurance cover accidental damage?


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Zessa said:


> futuristfan said:
> 
> 
> > I am feeling very very lucky reading this post. Dropped one of my f300's from the top to bottom of my stairs last week still working and humming like a dream!! Agree best course of action try to have it repaired under warranty assuming you have one.
> ...


That's reassuring Mike not the superb 120 from your good self a Speedsonic :sweatdrop: Will try not to make a habit of it.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

At risk of going off topic.....

Is there some "standard" for Swiss watches that enables them to be called "shock resistant"??

I seem to recall reading somewhere that there was some standard form of drop test (onto the crown IIRC)??


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

futuristfan said:


> That's reassuring Mike not the superb 120 from your good self a Speedsonic :sweatdrop: Will try not to make a habit of it.


No.....the ones I've dropped are the franken that I still have and a couple of Titus that were badly packed. Speedie or any others that I've recently sold are safe


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cheers Folks. Ill let you know how I get on getting it repaired under warranty. Do Ritetym use original Tag parts in their repairs?

Ajs2k2


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

AJS2k2 said:


> Cheers Folks. Ill let you know how I get on getting it repaired under warranty. Do Ritetym use original Tag parts in their repairs?
> 
> Ajs2k2


Steve *IS* Rytetime so suggest you give him a call - speaking to the actual guy who will fix your watch should give you a lot more confidence than speaking to to a 'salesman' in an AD who will just send your watch away to some unknown repair destination.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Zessa said:


> futuristfan said:
> 
> 
> > That's reassuring Mike not the superb 120 from your good self a Speedsonic :sweatdrop: Will try not to make a habit of it.
> ...


Mike My post was just reassuring you that it was not the 120 I bought from you that I had dropped. I am in no way suggesting you had dropped that one... But can see how my post could be missconstrued.. Your watch is a stunner and in great shape.. It was a Speedsonic I dropped.


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Just to let everyone know I received my watch back from Tag yesterday. It was repaired under warranty and I was not charged for the P + P either way. So glad to have it back! :sweatdrop:

Cheers to everyone for their help.

Ajs2k2


----------

